# Any info on this amp???



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

mark Anthony vac tube SQ amp,,,


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Gut shot please.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

can someone explain to me the story behind "mark anthony" amps ? I had one..didnt look like anything special. were they just another amp with a persons name on it like "niki six"? or whatever?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

BTW, the Mark Antony referenced on the amp is not the same person as Ja-Lo's ex husband, Mark Anthony. These are supposed to have been a higher end line but apparently they had a lot of problems and earned a bad reputation - they'd burn out. The tube amps are rare as hell - you can't even find pictures of them. Regular A/B weren't so rare but, hey, they weren't JL Audio. I heard they were somewhat based off of Precision Power and US Amps technology but that's just internet fodder.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Well this one works great! And has lots of power! The tubes are on the input stage kinda cool


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

This has to be the rarest amp I know! I can't find nothin


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

audioxincsq said:


> Well this one works great! And has lots of power! The tubes are on the input stage kinda cool


Typical hybrid amp , they all kinda rare, right now very few companies still making them.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I would guess it's 2x200 watts.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

THanks for internal shots, looks very clean, wanna sell it?


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

But Vic the tubes need to be soldered off to get replaced not socket ones...


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

where did you find this amp? and did you get a good deal on it?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

soccerguru607 said:


> But Vic the tubes need to be soldered off to get replaced not socket ones...


 They are socketed, see white thingies, sockets.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

audioxincsq said:


>


DO NOT POWER IT UP if the insulator in the last pic isn't straighten out.

You will short the transistor to the chassis and will damage the channel on that side.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

TrickyRicky said:


> DO NOT POWER IT UP if the insulator in the last pic isn't straighten out.
> 
> You will short the transistor to the chassis and will damage the channel on that side.


good catch eagle eye!


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

sirbOOm said:


> BTW, the Mark Antony referenced on the amp is not the same person as Ja-Lo's ex husband, Mark Anthony. These are supposed to have been a higher end line but apparently they had a lot of problems and earned a bad reputation - they'd burn out. The tube amps are rare as hell - you can't even find pictures of them. Regular A/B weren't so rare but, hey, they weren't JL Audio. I heard they were somewhat based off of Precision Power and US Amps technology but that's just internet fodder.


I know that the tube driver line had some Antony amps also, maybe that is where the PPI reference is coming from.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Think I'm going to refinish the heat sink and make it like new


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

It looks absolutely beautiful inside. I like the look of clean old school designs.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> They are socketed, see white thingies, sockets.


Now I see


----------

